# Urban Mushing How To (dryland mushing, bikejoring, scootering, etc)



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

In this vid I talk mostly about the equipment and setting up. Training is a video for another day! Instead of a bike, you can also use a scooter. I prefer the bike because I live in SoCal and need to be able to pedal up hills. Also it's best to run on DIRT as much as possible and NOT CONCRETE OR ASPHALT if you can help it.






Links:
AO Double Scooter Line http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=46
AO Harnesses (I have one X-back and one adjustable urban trail harness) http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=16
AO Scooter Noodle http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=236
Black Ice Harnesses (I got the X-Back and then got extended padding) http://www.blackicedogsledding.com/page4.html
Diggler Scooters http://digglerstore.com/


----------



## guardiantrinity (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it! Thank you for the very comprehensive video-- and Kaytu is a wonderfully gorgeous model. 

Can't wait to see what's next!


----------

